# Volkswagen CEO in hot water for telling it the way it is



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The CEO recently invited Elon Musk to talk to his executives and managers in order to motivate them.

https://electrek.co/2021/11/04/vw-c...after-telling-truth-need-to-go-electric-fast/


----------

